# Mossberg 935 issue - help



## BAR308 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a Mossberg 935 12ga. The last few times that i have tried to load it for squirrel hunting it wont load any shells in the magazine. its like the spring is caught on something. it will ONLY allow about 2/3's of a 2.5" shell or 1/2 of a 3" shell and no more. its just blocked. i cant even get 1 shell in the mag. 

to fix, i have to take the front cap off, forend stock, tube sleeve, spring, etc and turn the gun upside down several times... then it seems to "pop loose" whatever it is... then i put it back together and it allows shells in the magazine...

any idea what could cause this and how to fix?  this is really a burr in my rear... the last 2 times i went squirrel hunting at 6am in the morning i have to take my gun apart 'in the field' and put it back together to fix... 

any advice?  thx.


----------



## BAR308 (Oct 10, 2011)

nobody?


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 11, 2011)

Not a mossy expert, but check the spring and plug and see if things are pinching. Part of the plug could be causing the spring not to compress properly.

If that ain't it, check the inside of the tube for burrs.

On other possibility, based on remmy experience, don't know if it applies to mossy... Theere are two retainer clips near the lifter that hold shells in the mag tube... Maybe they are blocking the insertion.. If mossy even has them...

Start with the tube/spring/plug interaction first. Maybe make sure the edges, if any on the plug are rounded so they don't catch or jam.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## BAR308 (Oct 11, 2011)

the plug has been removed to allow more shells in the mag. come to think of it... it didnt do this until removed the plug. but to remove the plug all you do is take off the forend and hold it upside down and the plug comes out the little hole in the end... i cant see how that might affect it tho...


----------

